# replacement bars



## afscott (Nov 6, 2006)

I have two OLD chains saws that need bars. One is a Craftsman 2.1 (358.350842) with a 14 inch bar. The other is a Craftsman 2.0 (358.352030) with a 10 inch bar. I would like to put a 12 inch bar on the 2.0 if possible. Does anyone know what the part number is for these bars or bar/chain combo, a 14in. for the 2.1 and a 10 or 12in. for the 2.0? Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

afscott said:


> I have two OLD chains saws that need bars. One is a Craftsman 2.1 (358.350842) with a 14 inch bar. The other is a Craftsman 2.0 (358.352030) with a 10 inch bar. I would like to put a 12 inch bar on the 2.0 if possible.


Both saws are Poulan chainsaw, The first one you listed is a Super 25 D with 1/4" pitch chain, you will need to replace the drive sprocket, bar and chain on this unit for the newer 3/8" pitch chains if you want to use a sprocket nose bar. You can continue to use the 1/4" chain if you get a hard nose bar, but eventually you will need a sprocket and the 1/4" is no longer available. From Oregon the Part Number for a hard tip bar 14" would be 140LAXA041, for a sprocket nose the P/N is 140SDEA041, the chain would be 91VG-52G or bar/chain combo 105699 and the drive sprocket would be P/N 28006. 

The second saw you list is a micro 25, and the bar and chain in the 3/8" pitch are interchangeable with the ones for the S25D in the same pitch. You can install a 12" bar if you like, you will also need a new chain. From Oregon the P/N's are as follows Bar 120SDEA041 chain 91VG-45G or 105968 for the combo.

Hope this helps


----------



## afscott (Nov 6, 2006)

Does the 14" saw have to have a new sprocket or are the part numbers listed for a 1/4" pitch replacement parts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The first part number is the hard tip bar and it can run the 1/4" pitch chain.


----------

